
What To Run On An iPad Sitting Next to Your iMac - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/trickle-sponsor.html
======
heelhook
Sounds like a great way to get distracted every few minutes!

------
matstace
Is the answer Air Display?

